# Employees stop robbery in my area



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2008)

You don't mess with our downtown folk.



> After Wearing allegedly grabbed the cash, employees said they jumped him and managed to get the scissors out of his hand and hold him until police arrived.



It's a small story so I can only post a tiny abstract.

The robber was injured in the struggle and was taken to a local hospital.  I'm curious if he will try to press charges against the employees.

So this brings us back around to employees apprehending bad guys.  I'm particularly interested about everyone's view on scissors versus a knife and how/if that would affect your decision to act?

Thanks.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 21, 2008)

It wouldn't change my decision to act one way or another.  A stab wound is a stab wound is a stab wound.  I'm curious, also, about pending charges against the employees from the robber and whether the boss will fire them or not over this.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 21, 2008)

Why is it that employees must just stand there and do nothing. If they can prevent a robery or crime from happening do it.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 21, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> I'm particularly interested about everyone's view on scissors versus a knife and how/if that would affect your decision to act?


 
I would choose rock.  Definitely _not_ paper.


----------



## grydth (Sep 21, 2008)

What are the chances of them retaining their status as "employees" come tomorrow?


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2008)

Pretty good, I think. I don't think El Presidente has any "no self-defense" idio... er, um ... condition of employment.


----------



## gixxershane (Sep 22, 2008)

good for them.. they should get an award form the town or comunity!!!


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Sep 23, 2008)

Either way .... these kind of things are double edged swords in my opinion. It was a good move because they succeeded. However if one of them was killed would it have been a good move then. Personally since I have kids that depend on me I would have done nothing other than get a description and call the police. However I would have done something if I felt threatened or if he was looking for trouble other than getting out of there with money. Money is never more important than a life.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> small story



Am I the only one having trouble finding the story with this link?


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 23, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Am I the only one having trouble finding the story with this link?


Holy cow!  I can't believe no one said anything earlier!

Here's my originally intended link.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2008)

Scissors can be quite dangerous, including that the grip would make it hard to disarm them. Brave, but risky!


----------



## chinto (Sep 24, 2008)

most employers would provably be forced to fire the employees to keep their insurance. that is why most employers, at least in the US, tell the employees to not resist.. to keep the insurance company happy.   the insurance company's are scarred of the lawyers for the criminals and for any employee who is injured suing the employer and perhaps their company for not preventing it... its insane! but I bet there are 10 attorneys lined up ready to sue for the criminal and if the employees had been injured for them to.


----------

